# Our sample trailer has arrived.



## mud-skipper (Jul 23, 2018)

Please take a look at a new trailer we are working on. It's a folding trailer, and we assembled it in about 40 minutes.

It should be available in the fall.


https://mud-skipper.com/index.php/trailers-and-hitches/folding-jon-boat-trailer.html


----------

